# Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull sold 12 YRS AGO



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Got a high polish stainless steel Raging Bull 6 inch ported barrel with factory scope monts and Tru Glo Red dot scope. $575.00 or trade for large caliber handguns or rifle.email [email protected]


----------



## Mike smith (May 19, 2020)

punisher338 said:


> Got a high polish stainless steel Raging Bull 6 inch ported barrel with factory scope monts and Tru Glo Red dot scope. $575.00 or trade for large caliber handguns or rifle.email [email protected]


Where can we meet ? I get off work at 4 will go get cash u can call me 8502811685


----------

